# (WHITE FLAG) - Gatesofcarnage's Home Depot Build



## gatesofcarnage (May 13, 2009)

Here are the details epic build of 9 string goodness

Avenger Body Style-9 strings
Oak Body
5 Oak stripes and 3 poplar stripes for the neck-thru
Custom Nordstrand pup from Elysian
Custom 9 string wraparound bridge/locking maybe?!
28.625-25.5 scale
Schaller tuners
Custom Locking nut
Still deciding on fretboard
Green finish

 pics to come


----------



## twiztedchild (May 13, 2009)

I would love to see you pull this off man


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 13, 2009)

Low F# to High A tuning? Or Low E to High G?

I'd recommend going shorter than 25.5 if going for high A myself, but there are always the Octave4plus Gary Goodman strings.

EDIT: And why the locking nut? Unless you have fine tuners on the bridge, locking down the nut is just going to put the strings out of tune and make it impossible to tune them.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (May 13, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> I would love to see you pull this off man


 Thanks



TemjinStrife said:


> Low F# to High A tuning? Or Low E to High G?
> 
> I'd recommend going shorter than 25.5 if going for high A myself, but there are always the Octave4plus Gary Goodman strings.
> 
> EDIT: And why the locking nut? Unless you have fine tuners on the bridge, locking down the nut is just going to put the strings out of tune and make it impossible to tune them.


 F/Ab with Goodmans. And the locking nut wil be there only if i decide to try to make a fine tuning bridge which i have a design for so i guess we'll see what comes of that


----------



## twiztedchild (May 14, 2009)

Now get to work fucker


----------



## gatesofcarnage (May 14, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> Now get to work fucker


 Will do


----------



## twiztedchild (May 14, 2009)

gatesofcarnage said:


> Will do



 that's right. Who's your Daddy Bitch? 

When will pics come by the way?


----------



## gatesofcarnage (May 14, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> that's right. Who's your Daddy Bitch?
> 
> When will pics come by the way?




Pics will come tommarow or Saturday depending on how busy i am..


----------



## twiztedchild (May 14, 2009)

even if its just a cardboard cut out I want to see what it might look like


----------



## gatesofcarnage (May 14, 2009)

I can do that I'll post the pics later tonight or tomarrow

EDIT: Pics


----------



## twiztedchild (May 17, 2009)

nice I like what you did to the lower horn also


----------



## gatesofcarnage (May 17, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> nice I like what you did to the lower horn also


 Thanks, i wanted to have amazing upper fret access so


----------



## Hollowway (May 18, 2009)

Sweet build! I think you'll end up moving the tuning pegs, tho, since some of the strings will go right over the pegs.


----------



## TimSE (May 18, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> Sweet build! I think you'll end up moving the tuning pegs, tho, since some of the strings will go right over the pegs.



i was just about to mention this also
mainy the center string at the top left


----------



## Apophis (May 18, 2009)

design looks interesting  good luck


----------



## gatesofcarnage (May 18, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> Sweet build! I think you'll end up moving the tuning pegs, tho, since some of the strings will go right over the pegs.


 Thanks and yeah this was done in quite a hurry so some things will change a bit but this is the overall idea



Apophis said:


> design looks interesting  good luck


 Thanks


----------



## jsousa (Jun 2, 2009)

very cool idea!


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Jun 7, 2009)

I am sorry to bring this news but i am going to have to bow out of the competion but there is good (for me at least) I have been invited to a 16 day tour of Europe including England, Germany, Austria, Lichtenstien, France, Italy and Switzerland playing music with people from all across the state. I'll be playing percussion in concert band and auditioning for guitar in jazz band. So all of this is really awesome and really expensive so all my money will be going to this trip. But don't worry te avenger 9 will be built just with better woods and materials and later.


----------



## Arminius (Jun 7, 2009)

good luck with the tour! hope you make the band!

(heh heh heh, less competition for me!)


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Jun 7, 2009)

Aysakh said:


> good luck with the tour! hope you make the band!
> 
> (heh heh heh, less competition for me!)


 Thanks man. I am already guarunteed a percussion spot but i have to audition for jazz band and i really hope i gett to do that.


----------



## Wi77iam (Jun 8, 2009)

PICSTORY for your tour of europe !!!


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Jun 8, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> PICSTORY for your tour of europe !!!


 Oh most definently! Lots and lots o' pics and more importantly Toblerone


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 8, 2009)

You said the "T" word... 

 Good luck with your musical endeavours, sir. I'm sure you'll have a great time.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Jun 8, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> You said the "T" word...
> 
> Good luck with your musical endeavours, sir. I'm sure you'll have a great time.


 I know, i am a bad boy aren't I and Thank you


----------

